# From pressurised to non pressurised Gaggia Classic basket



## Jumbo Ratty

Hello,

I have recently bought a new Gaggia Classic which comes with the pressurised basket and I am considering changing over to a Non pressurised basket. The reason is I almost feel it is cheating by using the perfecta crema rubber grommit thing. My previous machine was a Francis Francis X1 which used a non pressurised basket.

A few questions regarding this have come to mind.

Can I simply get a new un pressurised basket and fit it in my existing portafilter handle whilst also removing the crema device?

If I change to un pressurised would the flow of coffee not be too quick as it wont be restricted like it would with the pressurised version ?

Would I have to do the OPV modification as well ?


----------



## jeebsy

1) yes

2) you'll need to adjust your grind to compensate

3) no


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You can switch to stock non-pressurised baskets - cheap as chips to buy. You can use branded baskets like VST or IMS if you wish. Remove the plastic widget as you say. Your machine is optimised for non-pressurised baskets at around 15bar. Would be a good idea to bring this down to 9-10. You would need to borrow the modded portafilter with in-built manometer to do this. Simple to do. You can use the machine at current pressure with non-pressurised baskets.



> If I change to un pressurised would the flow of coffee not be too quick as it wont be restricted like it would with the pressurised version ?


Sounds counter-intuitive but higher the bar pressure (above the optimised level of 9-10bar) can restrict flow through the puck. Higher pressure forces fines down through the puck and compresses them leading to restriction of rather than increased flow.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

The Systemic Kid said:


> You can switch to stock non-pressurised baskets - cheap as chips to buy. You can use branded baskets like VST or IMS if you wish. Remove the plastic widget as you say. Your machine is optimised for non-pressurised baskets at around 15bar.


Sorry, is that a typo ? I would have thought my machine would be optimised for a pressurised basket ?

Does anyone happen to know what sized double baskets are provided with the machines as I would like to get the same sized replacement ? Nowhere in the operating instruction manual does it suggest the correct weight I should be using to fill the basket to the correct amount, merely stating scoops !

Looking at the VST baskets they are sized by weight, would a direct replacement be the 15g, 18g or the 20g? Also it mentions them being "ridgeless" sorry if this sounds dim, but what does that mean (please dont say no ridges







)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

deleted double posting


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yep - it's a typo - should read 'optimised for a pressurised basket'.


----------



## NJD1977

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Sorry, is that a typo ? I would have thought my machine would be optimised for a pressurised basket ?
> 
> Does anyone happen to know what sized double baskets are provided with the machines as I would like to get the same sized replacement ? Nowhere in the operating instruction manual does it suggest the correct weight I should be using to fill the basket to the correct amount, merely stating scoops !
> 
> Looking at the VST baskets they are sized by weight, would a direct replacement be the 15g, 18g or the 20g? Also it mentions them being "ridgeless" sorry if this sounds dim, but what does that mean (please dont say no ridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Unless Gaggia have altered their stock baskets for new machines, then it'll be an 18g double.

Ridged clips in to the portafilter with a positive mechanical connection against the spring clip. Ridgeless slides in an out easier for changing more easily. This article will help! http://thingscoffee.com.au/accessories/ridged-or-ridgeless.html


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Sorry, is that a typo ? I would have thought my machine would be optimised for a pressurised basket ?
> 
> Does anyone happen to know what sized double baskets are provided with the machines as I would like to get the same sized replacement ? Nowhere in the operating instruction manual does it suggest the correct weight I should be using to fill the basket to the correct amount, merely stating scoops !
> 
> Looking at the VST baskets they are sized by weight, would a direct replacement be the 15g, 18g or the 20g? Also it mentions them being "ridgeless" sorry if this sounds dim, but what does that mean (please dont say no ridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hi some advise. I wouldn't buy VST baskets if you are going to stick with your current method of dosing coffee by the scoop ( ive read your the thread to summise this )

You simply wont get the best taste or value for money from a vst basket this way. The vst baskets are optimised to be within plus or minus 1g or their name

So 15 g vst has optimal dosing range of 14-16g ...

Using scoops instead of scales you would not be able to guarentee what is going in.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Is there a place where I can get a *genuine* gaggia un pressurised double basket from ? Preferably ridged. I have been looking for the past hour or so with no luck.

Oops, just found it, just need to order more stuff to justify the postage http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html


----------



## colm1989

Why bother with a genuine one? You can get an unpressurised double basket from Happydonkey for about £4, which I have been using perfectly with my classic.


----------



## jeebsy

Why do you want a genuine basket? Third party ones are two or three quid. There will be absolutely no difference.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

As far as I am aware, stock non-pressurised baskets that came with pre-pressurised Classics were non-branded. You won't find any difference using unbranded stock ones.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Jumbo espresso services do them, I just bought one this morning. I now have 2 (don't ask) Are you near Glasgow? If not I can send you one.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Cant see one on *there for £4. Looks like they only do genuine gaggia ones for £7.19, just a shame the shipping is £4.25 regardless, which is why I will buy more from them at the same time,, just need to browse


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

jeebsy said:


> Why do you want a genuine basket? Third party ones are two or three quid. There will be absolutely no difference.


I guess it's to avoid the disappointment the reviewers of this product have encountered

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Stainless-Pressurised-Espresso-Machines/dp/B004ZER1TA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1422285975&sr=8-2&keywords=gaggia+filter


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I guess it's to avoid the disappointment the reviewers of this product have encountered
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Stainless-Pressurised-Espresso-Machines/dp/B004ZER1TA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1422285975&sr=8-2&keywords=gaggia+filter


Fair enough , there are a ton of people use standard baskets on here from Ebay and Happy Donkey ...unbranded and they work well .

This may sound patronising and rude ( its not meant to be honest )

We are just trying to save you money and give you the benefit of people experiences , that know a little bit about coffee ( i dont include myself in this ) , have used products and want to share experiences and .

Personally id rather take the experience of fellow forum members over Amazon noobs ... but to each their own ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Read the three 1 star reviews in the Amazon link - first one is hilarious - holes too big

Check this out at CoffeeHit

http://coffeehit.co.uk/gaggia-double-filter-basket

14 out of 14 five star reviews.


----------



## colm1989

Right you are about the price on happy donkey, not sure why I though they were only £4, unless it was the backflushing basket I was thinking of.

Either way, I've been using mine with no problems.


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Read the three 1 star reviews in the Amazon link - first one is hilarious - holes too big


"and the coffee basket does not produce crema at all!"

Bloody useless!

It's as if crema rather than taste is the benchmark for coffee


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

GCGlasgow said:


> Jumbo espresso services do them, I just bought one this morning. I now have 2 (don't ask) Are you near Glasgow? If not I can send you one.


I'm not near Glasgow no, i'm in Suffolk. But thank you for your kind offer.

I do believe I shall be getting it from Happy Donkey, as it states they are a genuine gaggia part. And I have seen Happy Donkey mentioned elsewhere on this site with good feedback.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Doesn't Genuine Gaggia = made by philips now ....so therefore not really genuine gaggia anymore


----------



## ERBeadle

The 57mm traditional basket will fit the filter holder. You can either get a single or double basket. Double comes in 14 or 16g sizes. You can still use the crema pin but you do not need it. It only regulates the flow. It is essential to have a consistently finely ground coffee if you are using the traditional basket. You also have to tamp it hard to get a good crema. You may use a bit more coffee if you are finding it difficult to get a crema.


----------



## jeebsy

Bloody crema


----------



## MartinB

Have you ordered yours yet?

I ordered some last week:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21458-Wanted-Gaggia-single-amp-double-unpressurised-baskets


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I got a 18g VST ridged Ratty, love it though they are expensive I suppose for a basket. Getting good results though still playing with the grind and tamp.

Am finding no matter what the grind (obviously fine though, espresso etc) that I need to tamp not nearly as hard as with my old machine on this new Gaggia.

Honestly I saw the pressurized one and little thing underneath and though pretty new to this went 'huh?!'. I looked firstly and thought cool normal baskets lol the fact they only had one hole but made it look like it had them all, why do that. who sees it......tucked all that lot away now. No looking back! Let it flow!


----------



## cracker666

Ordered mine, now cant wait.....

Ive ordered a non vst, whats the difference, is it like calibrated hold diameters etc.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I'm still deciding on which un pressurised basket to go for. Where did you get your ridged VST from *Sk8-bizarre* as ive only found ridgeless so far in my quest.

Now another question has arisen. I have found that my pucks have to be helped out with a spoon, no amount of knocking will shift them. They are relatively solid but refuse to shift. Im using the same coffee as I did with my last machine and they would be no problem at all.

So, has anyone had the same experience as me ? does the puck come out clean/cleaner after switching to a un pressurised basket?

And yes, If i did get a VST I would buy scales as mentioned earlier by Mrboots2u


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I'm still deciding on which un pressurised basket to go for. Where did you get your ridged VST from *Sk8-bizarre* as ive only found ridgeless so far in my quest.
> 
> Now another question has arisen. I have found that my pucks have to be helped out with a spoon, no amount of knocking will shift them. They are relatively solid but refuse to shift. Im using the same coffee as I did with my last machine and they would be no problem at all.
> 
> So, has anyone had the same experience as me ? does the puck come out clean/cleaner after switching to a un pressurised basket?
> 
> And yes, If i did get a VST I would buy scales as mentioned earlier by Mrboots2u


I'll lend you a 17g LM basket for a week or two if you want to demo one. It's essentially a VST but without the laser certification guff - the provisio is you have to weigh your input and output though.


----------



## MartinB

Have you got a knock box etc?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I'm still deciding on which un pressurised basket to go for. Where did you get your ridged VST from *Sk8-bizarre* as ive only found ridgeless so far in my quest.
> 
> Now another question has arisen. I have found that my pucks have to be helped out with a spoon, no amount of knocking will shift them. They are relatively solid but refuse to shift. Im using the same coffee as I did with my last machine and they would be no problem at all.
> 
> I also need to buy scales!!!
> 
> So, has anyone had the same experience as me ? does the puck come out clean/cleaner after switching to a un pressurised basket?
> 
> And yes, If i did get a VST I would buy scales as mentioned earlier by Mrboots2u


Yeah puck will come out easier with non pressure basket mate. Got mine from from Has Bean Coffee mate but its expensive. I was desperate to get rid of the pressure one so dived in as it says they are good everywhere really. LM sounds like a good shout if cheaper. Mine was delivered quickly so no complaints. They have ridged or not.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

A kind offer jeebsy. Trouble with this is the postage costs for both ways if the basket + packaging is thicker than 25mm, which i imagine it to be would mean it has to be sent as a small package and this £cost would be about a third to half the actual purchase price. http://www.royalmail.com/price-finder

I have the original knock box that came with the Francis Francis X1, a small but sturdy enough item


----------



## MartinB

Silly question, have you tried bashing the portafilter to remove the grounds or are they physically stuck in there?!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ive bashed it quite hard,, its almost like the puck is fused to the sides !


----------



## El carajillo

Just bite the bullet and buy a VST ridgeless:good: When you upgrade you already have your VST basket and it will fit the majority of machines (58 mm standard)

Using a pressurised basket seems to impact the coffee grounds harder.


----------



## destiny

Sorry to revive the old thread..

I have a pre-Philips Gaggia and it seems that it came with non-pressurised baskets.. What's the easiest way to distinguish this?


----------



## jeebsy

How many holes there are on the underside of the basket


----------



## destiny

Loads


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That's not a pressurised one then. They have one hole in the middle and loads of fake indents that aren't actually holes to make it look like it does.

Loads of holes is unpressurised or dare I say it, a proper basket.


----------



## nufc1

Hold it up to the light to make sure. The pressurised baskets still have indents which look like holes but aren't


----------



## destiny

Yeah - that's what I did but I can clearly see the light through all


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive bashed it quite hard,, its almost like the puck is fused to the sides !


Just to give an update.

I have an un pressurised basket now and have no problem with the puck sticking in the basket.

bloody pressurised baskets pah !


----------

